
Show HN: WayScript Programming Language - jorshman
https://docs.wayscript.com
======
ldb
Couldn't find pricing information on the webpage. Does anyone have details on
pricing for WayScript usage? (I assume it is not free as there is a "Payments"
section in the terms & conditions)

